# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Năm 2016 là một năm bùng nổ của việc bán hàng trên Facebook

## taimaimaipro

Năm 2016 là một năm bùng nổ của việc bán hàng trên Facebook. Nếu bạn đang bán hàng mà bỏ qua kênh Facebook Marketing, chắc chắn bạn đang đánh mất 40 - 90% lượng khách hàng tiềm năng đang thèm khát những sản phẩm, dịch vụ của bạn.


học facebook ads

học seo ở đâu

học adwords tphcm




Vậy làm sao để có thể bán hàng trăm sản phẩm trên Facebook một cách nhanh nhất  ?

Làm sao để xây dựng thương hiệu lớn mạnh cho doanh nghiệp của bạn ?

Và điều quan trọng là : bạn có thể TỰ LÀM TỐT một cách dễ dàng mà không tốn chi phí cho các công ty quảng cáo. Đặc biệt, bạn hoàn toàn có thể trở thành VUA BÁN HÀNG trên Facebook !

*Cách đơn giản nhất* : Hãy học và làm theo hướng dẫn của những người đã và đang thành công với Facebook Marketing bằng cách  tham gia ngay Khóa học Facebook Marketing để có thể nắm bắt và hoàn toàn kiểm soát kênh Marketing hot nhất hiện nay – Kênh Facebook Marketing -   một kênh quảng bá và bán hàng cực kỳ hiệu quả, hay một công cụ tuyệt vời để xây dựng và phát triển thương hiệu cho doanh nghiệp của bạn !
[hr]
*Nội dung khóa học*  được nghiên cứu xây dựng đầy đủ và chi tiết, dựa vào kiến thức và kinh nghiệm của những người có nhiều năm làm việc và thành công với Facebook Marketing. Trong Khoá Học Bạn sẽ được biết :



 Bí Mật về Facebook - Bản chất tạo ra lợi nhuận trên Facebook

 Chiến lược xây dựng thương hiệu cá nhân trên Facebook - Cách bán hàng trên trang cá nhân hiệu quả.

 Bí quyết Tạo và tối ưu Fanpage chuyên nghiệp, tích hợp với SEO cho Fanpage.

 Lộ trình và Chiến lược phát triển Fanpage Bán Hàng và Fanpage Thương Hiệu

 Tuyệt chiêu xây dựng nội dung và hình ảnh trên Facebook : Bí quyết làm nội dung của những Copyright nhà nghề - Nghệ thuật sai khiến người đọc.

 Theo dõi và kiểm soát hiệu quả Fanpage

 Kỹ thuật tăng like nhanh, hiệu quả và an toàn cho Fanpage - Thủ thuật tăng like của dân quảng cáo chuyên nghiệp.

 Làm Chủ Facebook Ads - Những  nguyên tắc sống còn khi chạy Ads.

 Thiết lập và bảo vệ tài khoản Facebook Ads - Cách tạo quảng cáo chuyên nghiệp - Khắc phục tài khoản bị khóa.

 Kỹ thuật sử dụng trình quản lý quảng cáo nâng cao -  Power Editor - để tạo và quản lý quảng cáo chuyên nghiệp.

 Tuyệt chiêu phân tích và nhắm đối tượng cưc chuẩn qua Target - Cách tiếp cận nhóm đối tượng khách hàng tiềm năng, tăng tỷ lệ chuyển đổi thành doanh thu cho chiến dịch quảng cáo

 Bí mật tạo nhóm đối tượng chính xác tới 90% : Pixel, Lookalike, overlap, Email ...

 Tối ưu giá thầu và ngân sách của chiến dịch quảng cáo - Kỹ thuật gỡ lỗi không tiêu tiền của chiến dịch.

 Kỹ thuật viết lời quảng cáo hạ gục khách hàng trong 5 giây. Chuẩn hoá hình ảnh quảng cáo. Quy tắc tam đoạn thần thánh.

 Tips chạy quảng cáo  với giá từ 10đ -  100đ 

 Thủ thuật đặc biệt khi chạy Ads - Bung Reach; Remarketing, Testing A/B ...

 Cách chốt đơn hàng cực tốt  - Tips giảm tối đa tỷ lệ hàng hoàn

 Chia sẻ bí quyết bán hàng cực tốt trên Facebook - nghệ thuật buôn tiền : chọn nguồn hàng, tính toán số lượng, định giá, cân đối tài chính, quản lý hệ thống... Bật mí bí mật 1000 đơn hàng/ ngày

----------

